# CTS Rucksack Entitlement?



## PteAJL (9 Feb 2015)

Just a quick question for any supply techs who know this stuff

I'm in a CSS unit so obviously I'm not entitled to the CTS ruck.

However, later in the year, I will be attached to a combat arms unit.
Is the CTS ruck entitlement by trade or by UIC? 

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Feb 2015)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for any supply techs who know this stuff
> 
> I'm in a CSS unit so obviously I'm not entitled to the CTS ruck.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it. Neither one is any good


----------



## RedcapCrusader (9 Feb 2015)

As someone who borrowed a CTS ruck while my 82 pattern was being repaired, I don't understand why anyone would willingly seek out a CTS ruck. Not only does it carry more = more weight; the construction is poor. Seams break, buckles snap and stitching unravels.


----------



## PteAJL (9 Feb 2015)

82 or CTS regardless, if I'm going on dismounted exercises I'll need it.
All I want to know is if entitlement changes based on the unit you're attached to.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (9 Feb 2015)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> 82 or CTS regardless, if I'm going on dismounted exercises I'll need it.
> All I want to know is if entitlement changes based on the unit you're attached to.



Generally, no when its in a non-operational capacity.

Have you not been issued a ruck at all? You should have at the very least received an 82.


----------



## Ludoc (9 Feb 2015)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> 82 or CTS regardless, if I'm going on dismounted exercises I'll need it.
> All I want to know is if entitlement changes based on the unit you're attached to.



People went on dismounted exercises before the CTS ruck existed. You don't need it.

As someone in a support trade I can tell you entitlement is based on the unit you are posted to. 

However, it is more complicated than simply showing up at clothing stores and trading in your old one. It must be fitted to your body by having some internal bars bent to match the curve of your back. In order to have this done an appointment must be made ahead of time. Generally, clothing stores only lets your unit RQ staff book this appointment and they will only do so when a critical mass of pers are switching rucks. So, while you may be entitled to one, getting your hands on one is easier said than done.


----------



## LightFighter (9 Feb 2015)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> All I want to know is if entitlement changes based on the unit you're attached to.



If you are only going to be attached/tasked to a Combat Arms unit for a short duration, you might not get it; plus your UIC might remain 32 SVC, not the unit you are tasked to - I'm not sure how the UIC works for taskings.



			
				PteAJL said:
			
		

> 82 or CTS regardless, if I'm going on dismounted exercises I'll need it.



I don't want to be a dick, but you're a Vehicle Tech, if you're with a battalion that's going on a dismounted ex what do you believe you will be doing? If you are going to the field, you will either be with a MRT(as not all sub units will be dismounted), or possibly acting as enemy force(for duration of the ex, or maybe only a portion).


----------



## PteAJL (9 Feb 2015)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> If you are only going to be attached/tasked to a Combat Arms unit for a short duration, you might not get it; plus your UIC might remain 32 SVC, not the unit you are tasked to - I'm not sure how the UIC works for taskings.
> 
> I don't want to be a dick, but you're a Vehicle Tech, if you're with a battalion that's going on a dismounted ex what do you believe you will be doing? If you are going to the field, you will either be with a MRT(as not all sub units will be dismounted), or possibly acting as enemy force(for duration of the ex, or maybe only a portion).



Oh no offense taken at all. This whole posting/attaching 
thing is new to me.
I have no idea what training I'll end up partaking in but I highly doubt there will be need for an MRT.

And I think its better to have and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## Pusser (10 Feb 2015)

I'm not an expert on army gear, but unless there is some special restriction on this item, of which I am unaware, you should be able to get one on temporary loan.  Go through your RQ and request it.  Generally, all you should need is a plausible reason for needing it for a specific task.

I can give an example:  I am not entitled to a shoulder holster (generally restricted to TacHel and armoured personnel), but I was deploying to an area where I knew that I would be driving small vehicles with manual transmissions.  I was concerned that a holster on my right thigh would interfere with the gear shift.  I put in a request, explaining my reasoning, and I received the holster in short order.


----------



## Loachman (10 Feb 2015)

Are Reservists issued rucksacks on permanent loan now? They used to be issued on temporary loan only, and only for specific training activities, in my first crack at Reservism.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Feb 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Are Reservists issued rucksacks on permanent loan now? They used to be issued on temporary loan only, and only for specific training activities, in my first crack at Reservism.



We have the CTS ruck permanently issued. There are also pers with the 82 pattern ruck, however most of us have the CTS.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Feb 2015)

I still have the 82 in addition to the CTS "kit bag " ...... lol


----------



## Brasidas (10 Feb 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Are Reservists issued rucksacks on permanent loan now? They used to be issued on temporary loan only, and only for specific training activities, in my first crack at Reservism.



Army? I joined the reserve in the 90s and it was permanent loan.

Naval reservists (and air?) have been given temp loans as needed.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Feb 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I'm not an expert on army gear, but unless there is some special restriction on this item, of which I am unaware, you should be able to get one on temporary loan.  Go through your RQ and request it.  Generally, all you should need is a plausible reason for needing it for a specific task.
> 
> I can give an example:  I am not entitled to a shoulder holster (generally restricted to TacHel and armoured personnel), but I was deploying to an area where I knew that I would be driving small vehicles with manual transmissions.  I was concerned that a holster on my right thigh would interfere with the gear shift.  I put in a request, explaining my reasoning, and I received the holster in short order.



In my experience it's always a matter of rolling dice with supply.  We had infantry soldiers told they weren't entitled to the winter bib pants unless they were going "up north north".


----------



## Loachman (10 Feb 2015)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Army? I joined the reserve in the 90s and it was permanent loan.



Yes, and I joined a little before you did. We were only so issued for courses requiring one or for winter exercises.



			
				Brasidas said:
			
		

> Naval reservists (and air?) have been given temp loans as needed.



Reserve Tac Hel pers are entitled, but not all bother drawing them, or all of the other field kit.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Feb 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> In my experience it's always a matter of rolling dice with supply.  We had infantry soldiers told they weren't entitled to the winter bib pants unless they were going "up north north".


And that I could never figure out, why Base A issues the kit but Base B won't for some strange reason.

It should be the same across the board.


----------



## Tollis (22 Feb 2015)

I love the CTS ruck as a vehicle tech,  I can load half my house into it and my truck doesn't care how heavy it gets  ;D


----------



## NSDreamer (23 Feb 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> And that I could never figure out, why Base A issues the kit but Base B won't for some strange reason.
> 
> It should be the same across the board.



 I wasn't aware that the scale of entitlement changed from base to base. Usually it's ignorant, or a willfully opposed supply system that is the issue in gettin much of the kit that you're actually allowed to issue. Plus a lot of places have "internal policies" which aren't strictly kosher with the CFSM...seen enough of them to know this. That bloody document is hard enough to navigate that it's not surprising either. You want an interesting organic document? Canadian Forces Supply Manual, the ever changing, never notifying document of fun   :


----------

